
Will GPT-3 change the Front end developer eco-system - Sandeepg33k
https://blog.workofutkarsh.com/how-will-gpt-3-change-the-frontend-developer-eco-system-ckczts7ky00f388s1c413djh9
======
visarga
First of all, as per Betteridge's law of headlines the answer is No. Not
GPT-3, anyway, it hasn't been trained to be performant in coding.

But I am sure future language models will give developers lots of new projects
to work on. Automate all sorts of office tasks, build a research bot, a
teaching bot, counselling bot, writing aid bot, coding bot, natural interface
to knowledge bases, automated information extraction from all sorts of
unstructured and semi-structured documents, news monitoring and digest,
emotional support chat bots, NPC game bots, math problem solving, etc.

And it's not just about better prompting, we need to improve the training set
to include more examples of the desired tasks, monitor it for bias and
profanity, measure its performance, integrating it in all sorts of places.

